

Ask HN: What's a good resource for a 9 year old to learn programming? - roryreiff


======
cryptoz
I've heard excellent things about Scratch:
[http://scratch.mit.edu/](http://scratch.mit.edu/)

~~~
toolslive
It IS excellent. It has full I18N support which is important for the rest of
the world. My kids (who didn't speak English at the time) learned programming
using scratch at the age of 8. They typically did animated presentations, and
games like 'frogger'. I only needed to show some little things but they could
figure out most of it by themselves or with the help of youtube.

------
trafficlight
CodeHS has been fantastic.

I'm part of a project called Code Montana whose goal is to teach 1000 Montanan
high schoolers how to program using CodeHS primarily. The project launched in
September and we already have over 400 kids signed up.

[http://codehs.org](http://codehs.org)

[http://www.codemontana.org/](http://www.codemontana.org/)

~~~
jljljl
Just correcting the CodeHS link:

[http://www.codehs.com/](http://www.codehs.com/)

------
VPrime
We developed an iPad app called GamePress. Its live in the app store for free.
[http://www.gamepressapp.com](http://www.gamepressapp.com)

Teachers have started using it to teach students about programming and game
development.

It is similar to Scratch, but it is more powerful (and easier to actually make
a game). The behaviour system has thing slike timers, if statements, math
functions, variables.

So far from what we have been told by our users it is a great intro to
programming concepts.

Keep in mind we never developed it for teaching programming! it was made as a
fun and easy way to make and share video games!

------
rjsears
How about this one: Python for Kids

[https://www.sparkfun.com/products/11729?utm_source=SparkFun+...](https://www.sparkfun.com/products/11729?utm_source=SparkFun+Customer+Newsletter&utm_campaign=49ac100126-Oct7-Oct11_Newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_fa5287abaf-49ac100126-60754509)

------
thejteam
My daughter (age 7) used Microsoft Kodu at summer camp this year and really
liked it.

[http://fuse.microsoft.com/projects/kodu](http://fuse.microsoft.com/projects/kodu)

I haven't had time to play with it, but I loaded it onto a computer for her
and she occasionally plays with it still.

------
throwwit
I would (probably controversially) say there's plenty of time to learn
programming later on in the teenage years. Children only start developing
abstract reasoning skills around 12 years of age. Learning social reasoning
skills is more important than internalizing the way a compiler works.

~~~
MarkusQ
As someone who teaches mathematics (set theory, combinatorics, logic, algebra,
etc.) to grade school children, I'd have to say you're way off base. Many
first and second grade kids have impressive abstract reasoning skills, though
they often lack the vocabulary to express their thoughts. If you want proof,
just find an eight year old that's into a complex game (as many of them are)
and ask them to discuss the strategy with you.

------
markcmyers
This combination of a diagram-rich Kindle book and free online interactive
exercises provides a learning curve so gentle, it's good for both adults and
9-year-olds:
[http://www.ASmarterWayToLearn.com](http://www.ASmarterWayToLearn.com)

------
dasmithii
I never would have started coding if it weren't for Processing. It's
relatively easy to learn, but is also Java-based and super powerful. I still
use it today!

Check out [http://www.processing.org](http://www.processing.org)

------
jfaghm
I wonder if Raspberry PI would be a good one to get kids thinking below the
hood. I am currious to hear how did Drew Houston start programming at 5 years
old? I have a 2.5 years old so he's almost there!

------
ScottWhigham
Has he/she gotten into Lego Mindstorms yet? I've sent my 9yo to summer camp to
do that for the past two years and, when his birthday comes up next year,
that's probably what he will get.

~~~
roryreiff
Interesting - I will suggest that as well!

------
asmman1
Look at Microsoft smallbasic [http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-
us/devlabs/cc950524.aspx](http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-
us/devlabs/cc950524.aspx)

------
roryreiff
It might be worth noting that this particular 9 year old is really good at
math, but struggles a bit with reading. Thanks for all the suggestions so far!

------
frr149
The best is [http://www.imacs.com](http://www.imacs.com)

~~~
wimplash
I think you meant [http://www.imacs.org](http://www.imacs.org), the above link
goes to something which appears slightly unsavory...

------
nRike
I think CodeCombat.com would do the trick, they just got accepted into YC
w'12.

------
fit2rule
Find him an old Amstrad or similar 8-bit computer. Seriously. There is no
better way to learn programming than having an old 8-bit machine in front of
you, a stack of magazines with listings, and a free afternoon ..

